# Amy's Lentil Soup - Recipe?



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

I am in love with Amy's brand Lentil Soup and would love to make some homemade. Lots cheaper and less sodium.

Anyone have a great lentil soup recipe without tomato?

Thanks!


----------



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

:


----------



## Tanzie (Aug 3, 2007)

3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
2 cups chopped onions
1 cup chopped celery stalks plus chopped celery
leaves for garnish
1 cup chopped carrots
2 garlic cloves, chopped
4 cups (or more) vegetable broth
1 1/4 cups lentils, rinsed, drained
1 14 1/2-ounce can diced tomatoes in juice

Balsamic vinegar (optional)

i just tried this one the other day i found it on epicurious.com they have tons of lentil soup recipes.this one was good but i am going to try some more of the other ones on there.


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm going to try this one this weekend:
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Apricot...il.aspx?strb=1

Looks yummy!


----------

